# SV Chucky...TRULY an exercise in PATIENCE!



## SherryT (Nov 13, 2022)

Couldn't help myself...had to try it...and I've "only" 6.5 hours to go.

I started with this:








Local gro had chuck roasts on sale last week for $3.99lb and I couldn't pass it up.

Will let you know what I think after supper!


----------



## tbern (Nov 13, 2022)

Should be worth the wait though! Chuck roast for supper sounds really good!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2022)

Should be tasty! What temp and how long in SV?

Ryan


----------



## SherryT (Nov 13, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Should be tasty! What temp and how long in SV?
> 
> Ryan
> 
> ...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2022)

Wished I lived way closer! That will test your patience!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 13, 2022)

Did one last weekend....21 hrs at 144 degrees. Was almost as good as any prime ribs I've ever had.  Saved the bag juices to pour over the slices. My parents couldnt believe it was a CHUCK ROAST....LOL!
Look forward to the finish.
Jim


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 13, 2022)

Yup, I’m with Jim, what you will end up with is poor man’s prime rib. It’s delicious. Don’t forget to sear it.


----------



## SherryT (Nov 13, 2022)

OK...here we go!

I ended up pulling it out of the SV at 46 hours (I was hungry...sue me!)







Out of the bag (not nearly as much juice as I thought there would be!)







Seared...and yes, my searing skills SUCK (I also forgot to dab it dry before I seared...oh well!).







Sliced enough for supper (not sure which way I should have sliced it...with or against the grain?)







Overall impressions...the taste is good, it was juicy, and it was tender (FAR more so than if I had cooked it in the oven!), but it wasn't as tender as I "thought" it would be after 46 hours (but it could be how I cut it...unsure of the grain-thing!).

I simmered the juice, strained, and made a pan sauce after the sear, but due to the onion soup mix, the salty factor was off the charts, so Jake the German Shepherd will get some goody on his kibble in the morning.

Will I do it again? Probably, but the onion soup mix sealed in with the meat under vacuum concentrated it far too much for my tastes...gonna keep it simple next time...SPOG and maybe a shake or two of Worcestershire in bag.

Now, I have no idea how this is gonna slice up for sammies tomorrow...it "could" turn out that all that concentrated onion soup mix flavor is the BOMB for that! 

S


----------



## tbern (Nov 13, 2022)

Looks very good on the platter!! Thanks for sharing your cook and impressions!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 13, 2022)

Looks good to me. And yeah the onion soup mix does seem to be saltier when cooked SV.
Jim


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 13, 2022)

Cut across the grain always.

I do 140 for about 40 hours. Even 36 hours is fine. I don’t like the mushy texture at 48 hours. And I don’t use onion soup, just SPOG and sometimes a little thyme, that’s it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2022)

Thanks for sharing,  it looks delicious! But all of our tastes are different so the only way to find out is to try different methods. 

Ryan


----------

